

2014 was such a terrible year for Cloud Security - alka0309
https://blog.perfectcloud.io/security-breaches-2014/

======
smt88
Or was it a normal year for cloud security, and we just got better at
discovering attacks?

If you've ever worked at a large company, you'd find it absolutely
unbelievable that 2014 had an unprecedented number or scope of cracks.

A lot of web-facing, enterprise software is a landfill of abandoned code,
unnecessary abstractions, and random hacks thrown in at the last minute to
meet a deadline. "Security" for stuff like that is an illusion.

